
Welcome to 2030. I own nothing, have no privacy, and life has never been better - ravij465
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/11/shopping-i-can-t-really-remember-what-that-is/?utm_content=buffer5e0e4&utm_medium=social&utm_source=athnshah&utm_campaign=buffer
======
billconan
so communism again?

